# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση LG] Έλλειψη φωτισμού τηλεόρασης.σκουρα οθονη

## giorgos thesalonikh

Καλημέρα παιδιά...σήμερα ξανά χάλασε η τηλεόραση του αδερφού μου...και λέω ξανά χάλασε γιατί πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα και την πήγαμε στο τεχνικό και μας είπε ότι ήθελε αλλαγή τα κέντρα..και τώρα μας ξανά παρουσίασε το ίδιο πρόβλημα..η τηλεόραση παίζει κανονικά..εικόνα έχει ήχο έχει..υπακούει τέλεια στης εντολές...αλλά η εικόνα είναι σκούρη..δηλαδή δεν έχει φωτισμό καθόλου..μόνο αν πας από κοντά βλέπεις εικόνα τους ανθρώπους..λείπει φωτισμός...το κοίταξα απτό μενού ρυθμίσεις μια χαρά είναι η ρυθμίσεις της...λέτε να είναι απτά λεντ...?

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Το μοντέλο είναι ....40LF630V.
Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε..

----------


## p270

αν βλέπεις εικόνα αλλά σκοτεινή τότε έχει προβλημα στα λεντ(λεντοταινιες οπίσθιου φωτισμού) η στο κύκλωμα οδήγησης αυτών

----------


## sk1

> Καλημέρα παιδιά...σήμερα ξανά χάλασε η  τηλεόραση του αδερφού μου...και λέω ξανά χάλασε γιατί πριν ένα χρόνο  περίπου είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα και την πήγαμε στο τεχνικό και μας  είπε ότι ήθελε αλλαγή τα κέντρα.


Οταν σας το ειπε αυτο στην αρχη επρεπε να κανετε αυτο  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  και μετα επερεπε να κανετε αυτο  :Head:  και μετα να παρετε την τηλεοραση και να πατε αλλου εκτος και θελετε να πατε να την ξανακεντραρει. :Hammer: 

Φιλε  Γιωργο το πιθανοτερο ειναι να εχει βλαβη στις λεντομπαρες αλλα υπαρχει  περιπτωση να φταιει και το τροφοδοτικο.Μονο με μετρησεις θα καταλαβεις  που ειναι η βλαβη σου.

----------


## GeorgeSindos

αλλαγή τα κέντρα...........δηλαδη? Πας για αλλαγή όλο το σετ. Προφανώς ο μάστορας σε άλλαξε τα καμένα led. Και που έπαιξε η τηλεόραση 1 χρόνο ευχαριστημένος να είσαι. εχει η ASWO στη παπάφη 92 μπάρες. Παρε τηλέφωνο τον Βαγγέλη να σε πει τιμή.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

> αλλαγή τα κέντρα...........δηλαδη? Πας για αλλαγή όλο το σετ. Προφανώς ο μάστορας σε άλλαξε τα καμένα led. Και που έπαιξε η τηλεόραση 1 χρόνο ευχαριστημένος να είσαι. εχει η ASWO στη παπάφη 92 μπάρες. Παρε τηλέφωνο τον Βαγγέλη να σε πει τιμή.


Μόλις πήρα τηλ στην aswo...δεν το έχει...κάποιο άλλο μαγαζί μήπως???

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

> αν βλέπεις εικόνα αλλά σκοτεινή τότε έχει προβλημα στα λεντ(λεντοταινιες οπίσθιου φωτισμού) η στο κύκλωμα οδήγησης αυτών


Όλα είναι μια χαρά εννοώ οι τάσεις...αλλά έχει τρεια καμμένα λεντ η τηλεόραση και τα υπόλοιπα που ανάβουν ανάβουν έτσι και έτσι...δηλαδή δεν ανάβουν πολύ έντονα..μάλλον επειδή κάποια είναι καμμένα και επιρεαζει και τα υπόλοιπα λεντ στην ένταση φωτισμού..

----------


## xani

> Μόλις πήρα τηλ στην aswo...δεν το έχει...κάποιο άλλο μαγαζί μήπως???


https://gagas.gr/

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιώργο,
άλλος ένας πιστός προσήλθε που γράφεις και στο 2ο post.
Όταν θα πάρεις τηλ/νο τον ΠΑΡΜΕΝΙΩΝΑ τον ΓΚΑΓΚΑ (2108320208, 2108325034) που κάνει κι αποστολές στη Θεσσαλονίκη
εκτός από το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασής σου ν΄ αναφέρεις και το τύπο της λεντοσειράς που είναι γραμμένος με μαύρα γράμματα πάνω της.
Ένα ακόμη μαγαζί που μπορεί να σου στείλει λεντοσειρές στη Θεσσαλονίκη είναι νομίζω, χωρίς να ΄μαι απόλυτα βέβαιος το : 
"ΦΑΝΟΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ, ΝΟΜΙΚΟΣ Ε.Π.Ε." , τηλ/νο 2103828748.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## sk1

Φιλε Γιώργο πάντως μπράβο,πριν ένα χρόνο  που χάλασε  την πήρες σε τεχνικό ο οποίος σου είπε ότι η βλάβη ήταν στα κέντρα και του είπες να στην κεντράρει και τώρα βλέπω μέτρησες τις τάσεις και ήταν και σωστές μάλιστα και έλυσες και το πάνελ και διέκρινες ότι και κάποια λεντ δεν έχουν και τον σωστό φωτισμό κάτι δεν μου κολλάει ή έχεις τρομερή εξέλιξη.Οπως και να έχει όμως αφού βρήκες τη βλάβη τα μαγαζιά ειναι αυτά που σου είπαν τα παιδιά πιο πάνω και αν δεν τις βιάζεσαι τσέκαρε και Κίνα.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

> Φιλε Γιώργο πάντως μπράβο,πριν ένα χρόνο  που χάλασε  την πήρες σε τεχνικό ο οποίος σου είπε ότι η βλάβη ήταν στα κέντρα και του είπες να στην κεντράρει και τώρα βλέπω μέτρησες τις τάσεις και ήταν και σωστές μάλιστα και έλυσες και το πάνελ και διέκρινες ότι και κάποια λεντ δεν έχουν και τον σωστό φωτισμό κάτι δεν μου κολλάει ή έχεις τρομερή εξέλιξη.Οπως και να έχει όμως αφού βρήκες τη βλάβη τα μαγαζιά ειναι αυτά που σου είπαν τα παιδιά πιο πάνω και αν δεν τις βιάζεσαι τσέκαρε και Κίνα.


Πριν ένα χρόνο η τηλεόραση ήταν σχετικά καινούργια και δεν ρίσκαρα να την ανοίξω εγώ ..γι'αυτό τη πήγα σε μάστορα...και από τι αποδείχθηκε μάλλον καλά έκανα..γιατί τώρα και που την άνοιξα εγώ το ματανιωσα ...ακούστε να δείτε τη μαλακιά έκανα .....βρήκα λεντοτενιες σε ένα γειτονικό μου μαγαζί τεριαζαν της πέρασα άναψαν όλες....όλα μια χαρά μέχρι εδώ...
Στο κούμπωμα όμως έκανα μια βλακεία κούμπωμα το πάνελ κάτω απτό πλαστικό πλαίσιο της οθονης..ενώ ήθελε πανω απτό πλαστικό...και όταν έβαλα να τη δοκιμάσω ήχο είχα αλλά εικόνα όχι...έβγαζε κάτι κάθετες γραμμές διαφόρων χρωμάτων..ελπίζω να μην κατεστρεψα το πάνελ....ε ρε γαμωτω ενώ βρίσκω της βλάβες..της αντικαταστω πάντα έχω προβλήματα με τα πάνελ...και αυτοί πολύ ευαίσθητα τα κάνουν τα πάνελ..σαν της παλιες τηλεόρασης δεν υπάρχουν..τώρα της κάνουν ψεύτικες έτοιμες να χαλάσουν και να της πετάξεις...σήμερα θα τη ξανά ανοίξω να τοποθετήσω σωστά τα πλαστικά και να τη κουμπωσω σωστά τη τηλεόραση..ελπίζω και εύχομαι να μην έπαθε κάτι το πάνελ...τη να πω....είμαι για το π....τσο

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Και με την ευκαιρία κάποιο μαγαζί που να πουλάει πάνελ??λέμε τώρα εάν υπάρχει...καλού κακού να ξέρω μαγαζιά ...

----------


## johnkou

Δυστυχως αν εσπασες το πανελ η τηλεοραση παει για ανακυκλωση.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Σήμερα την άνοιξα την μονταρα σωστά ....την έβαλα στη πρίζα τη δοκίμασα αλλά τίποτα..έσπασε στη γωνία η οθόνη και δεν παίζει δεν δείχνει τίποτα...μπορεί να χάλασαν και τα flex...δεν ξέρω ...η θα βρω πάνελ για αντικατάσταση η η τηλεόραση πάει για ανακύκλωση...μάλλον το δεύτερο...

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Ένα τέτοιο λάθος δεν θα μου το συγχωρέσω ποτέ .
Από δική μου απροσεξία θα πάει η τηλεόραση στην αποθήκη..πως κατάφερα και έκανα εγώ τέτοιο λάθος??
Και ομως....ας ελπισω όμως ότι κάποια στιγμή θα βρω πάνελ να τεριαζει στην εν λόγω τηλεόραση...στεναχωρέθηκα πάρα πολύ...μακάρι να υπήρχε τρόπος να επανορθώσω το λάθος μου...
Αλλά ο χρόνος πίσω δεν γυρνά...μαθενουμε απτά λάθοι μας..ένα λάθος το οποίο κοστίζει 450€..τόσο την είχαμε πάρει σε προσφορά εκθεσιακό κομμάτι... :Head:  :Head:

----------


## sk1

> Ένα τέτοιο λάθος δεν θα μου το συγχωρέσω ποτέ .
> Από δική μου απροσεξία θα πάει η τηλεόραση στην αποθήκη..πως κατάφερα και έκανα εγώ τέτοιο λάθος??


Μην στεναχωριέσαι συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες 




> Και ομως....ας ελπισω όμως ότι κάποια στιγμή θα βρω πάνελ να τεριαζει στην εν λόγω τηλεόραση...στεναχωρέθηκα πάρα πολύ...μακάρι να υπήρχε τρόπος να επανορθώσω το λάθος μου...


Μην ελπίζεις δεν θα βρεις πάνελ και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να επανορθώσεις 




> Αλλά ο χρόνος πίσω δεν γυρνά...μαθενουμε απτά λάθοι μας..ένα λάθος το οποίο κοστίζει 450€..τόσο την είχαμε πάρει σε προσφορά εκθεσιακό κομμάτι...


Πολύ σωστό μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη μας. Συμβουλή,μην κανείς την δουλειά βιαστικά ιδιαίτερα όταν λύνεις πάνελ και αν κάτι δεν το έχεις λύσει ξανά,τραβά φωτογραφίες κατα την διάρκεια.
 Κρίμα φιλε Γιώργο. Πάντως αν αυτό σου απαλύνει τον πόνο σου λέω πως ειναι πολλοί αυτοί που τους έχει συμβεί αυτο και ειναι και τεχνικοί

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

> Μην στεναχωριέσαι συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες 
> 
> 
> 
> Μην ελπίζεις δεν θα βρεις πάνελ και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να επανορθώσεις 
> 
> 
> Πολύ σωστό μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη μας. Συμβουλή,μην κανείς την δουλειά βιαστικά ιδιαίτερα όταν λύνεις πάνελ και αν κάτι δεν το έχεις λύσει ξανά,τραβά φωτογραφίες κατα την διάρκεια.
>  Κρίμα φιλε Γιώργο. Πάντως αν αυτό σου απαλύνει τον πόνο σου λέω πως ειναι πολλοί αυτοί που τους έχει συμβεί αυτο και ειναι και τεχνικοί


Κάποτε ένας τεχνικός μου είχε πει...αν δεν χαλασης δεν θα μάθεις...και εγώ λέει έκαψα πολλές τηλεόρασης μέχρι να μάθω ..το θέμα το δικό μου δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό...συνήθως τραβάω φωτογραφίες δεν ξέρω τι με έπιασε με τη συγκεκριμένη τηλεόραση και δεν τράβηξα φωτό...μαλακιά μου...σήμερα θα πάρω τηλέφωνο.την αντιπροσωπεία έτσι από περιέργεια να ρωτήσω πόσο πάει ένα πάνελ...

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

Ουδέν κακόν αμιγές καλού

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Αυτό που με στεναχωρεί πιο πολύ δεν είναι ότι δεν ξέρω να επισκευάσω..λίγο πολύ ξέρω..έχω επισκευάσει τρεις τηλεόρασης lcd..μεχρι τώρα..
Απλά με στεναχωρεί ότι εγώ έκανα βλακεία..απτή βλακεία μου πάει χαμένη η τηλεόραση...και τώρα στην αρωματοποιία ψάχνω να βρω πάνελ..

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιώργο,
σίγουρα δεν είναι και μικρή η ζημιά που προξένησες (πράγματι ο κρύσταλλος της οθόνης πάει μετά το fiber glass και τη πλαστική διάφανη μεμβράνη)
αλλά δεν είναι και να πέσεις σε μελαγχολία ή να βλαστημάς τον εαυτό σου καθόσον όπως σου γράφει κι ο συνάδελφος Σταμάτης που στα post 4 & 10
μάλλον σε πειράζει εντελώς φιλικά στο post 16 σου εξηγεί ότι σε συναδέλφους με μεγάλη πείρα στην επιδιόρθωση τέτοιων panel, μηδέ εξαιρουμένου 
και του γράφοντος, έχει συμβεί αυτό που σου συνέβη (εσύ δε δικαιολογείσαι περισσότερο καθόσον η πείρα σου είναι ακόμα πολύ μικρή απ΄ ότι αναφέρεις).
Όπως σου γράφει ο Γιάννης στο post 13 η τηλεόραση πάει στην ανακύκλωση (οθόνη τέτοια που λέγεται κι "Αγιοβασιλιάτικη" δεν πωλείται πουθενά - τουλάχιστον
σ΄ όποια sites έψαξα στο Διαδίκτυο και δεν γνωρίζω αν την φέρνει η Αντιπρ/πεία της LG στην Ελλάδα και σε ποια τιμή), αλλά στην καλλίτερη περίπτωση μπορείς
να βάλεις προς πώληση τα μέρη που έμεινα άθικτα δηλ. Main Board PSU, LED Bars, πληκτρολόγιο, οπίσθιο καπάκι & STAND, Remote Control(τηλεχειριστήριο).
Τώρα αν σ΄ ενδιαφέρει από την ιστοσελίδα : https://www.ekos.gr/ProductCategory/...%2C3533&filter _manufacturer=LG&scufieldmobscsize%7CRANGE=10%2C76  &gclid=CjwKCAiAwJTjBRBhEiwA56V7q2Oq3b-nNUeqJ0DjjNuWq3lclpi6d0nI6q1QzdjqRx9Dj8yospE07xoCD  M8QAvD_BwE
μπορείς ν΄ αγοράσεις από το e-κατ/μα "ekos.gr" μία TV LG 43UK6400 αντί του ποσού 419,12€.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

